# Hurricane Sandy



## rake60 (Oct 28, 2012)

For all of our members in the North East USA, Be Prepared!

This thing is looking dangerous.

Take care of your families and* BE SAFE!*

Rick


----------



## tonyr769 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wishing all our North American friends are safe and well in what looks like a truely massive storm from an Aussie.


----------



## johnmcc69 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll echo Ricks comments, be safe & prepared.
I live in NW PA, & it's been windy & raining since Friday. I can't imagine what it's like along the coast.
Stay safe folks.


----------



## RollaJohn (Oct 29, 2012)

Google has an interactive map for Hurricane Sandy posted. I'm glad to be this (Washington State) far away from the excitement.

http://google.org/crisismap/2012-sandy


----------



## charlesfitton (Oct 29, 2012)

and now HMS Bounty is a victim of this storm...


----------



## bret4 (Oct 29, 2012)

My work closed at 11:30 here in Connecticut. The governor is closing the highways as of 1:00pm. As of 11:00am the highways were closed to trucks. Most business's are closed or closing. I haven't seen the weather taken this seriously sense the blizzard of 1978. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## dreeves (Oct 29, 2012)

Its Been raining for 2 days now the most to hit late tonight. Im 30 miles west of Philadelphia and we are going to get hit hard. I just hope to not get called into work and leave my family.

DAve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2012)

so far so good out of work early today the current storm track puts the the eye of the storm tracking about 6 blocks south of my house. aren't computer predictions great. 
Tin


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Oct 29, 2012)

Down here in Florida, it's kinda second nature to get ready for storms, simple things like secure all yard items that can become missile hazards, get gas for the genny, etc.

"[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]_When it comes to deadly     weather, tornadoes and hurricanes get all the publicity, but lightning is actually the     worst threat, killing more people on average every year than tornadoes and hurricanes     combined._"...

Downed power lines are also the bigger threat than wind and wave, many people step on, drive on, attempt to move them and are zapped into eternity.
[/FONT]


----------



## cheepo45 (Oct 29, 2012)

So far in Delaware rainy and windy but no major problems. Driving is prohibited, so no work today. I am getting in a lot of shop time, installing a 3 axis D.R.O. on my mill-drill. I hope the power stays on! Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2012)

flashlights checked new batteries installed if needed. rechargeable lights on charger. shop lights on heater in shop on, radio on. Looks like the cd and tape player are belly up always something oh well it is a 15 year old init . consumer electronics do not last forever.
Tin


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 29, 2012)

We are getting full news coverage here in Oz and this storm looks extremely nasty. Wishing all members and their families best wishes and keep safe.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 30, 2012)

I think we faired pretty well here have not been out side yet need to go to work. AN hour delay.  they're lots of power outages. they are not even giving estimates of repair until the crews get out and inspect things. fractional inch of water in the basement. I know trees are down on roads. My block is barricaded off a small downed tree and a downed service line . One nitwit has already knocked down the barrier and another ran it over. I put it back up for whatever it is worth. 
Tin


----------



## Henry (Oct 30, 2012)

I am glad, my family, my house and my cars are OK, I didn't lost the power (that is  a huge surprise).
Said that I am thinking in the people that has been not as like as me.


----------



## bret4 (Oct 30, 2012)

I Didn't loose the power here in Connecticut but around 500,000 are without power here. Phone, Internet and tv were out for 10 hours. Much better than last year when we had no power for 4 days. A tree fell on a house down the street but doesn't look like it did much damage. Last night it sounded like the roof was coming off the house but I can see no damage. 20 years of living here and never heard the wind make the house creak like that before.


----------



## Admin (Oct 30, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> I think we faired pretty well here have not been out side yet need to go to work. AN hour delay.  they're lots of power outages. they are not even giving estimates of repair until the crews get out and inspect things. fractional inch of water in the basement. I know trees are down on roads. My block is barricaded off a small downed tree and a downed service line . One nitwit has already knocked down the barrier and another ran it over. I put it back up for whatever it is worth.
> Tin



Have they called off work? Glad you're OK!


----------



## dreeves (Oct 30, 2012)

I made out ok with no damage at home. I will not know about summer home till Saturday. I lost power for a short time last night. I put off working on my machines because I knew murphy's law would have caused all power loss.

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 30, 2012)

I had to go to work. monday we left early and had a one hour delayed start today. I think a lot of folks had off though. 
the power crews are working lots of OT. still lots of folks without power and not estimate of when repairs will be done. 
Tin


----------



## RonGinger (Oct 30, 2012)

Im on the coast of Maine and we got off pretty easy here. Power was out for a lot of people, mine was down from Monday Midnight until Tuesday 3PM, but I have an automatic generator so it wasnt a problem. A few trees down around town.

The local power company really planned ahead- I was out Monday afternoon before any serious rain or wind, and the local LOWES parking lot had about 30 utility boom trucks and crews sitting around waiting. They were from out of state, but I couldn't read a license plate to see where.

The HMS BOUNTY loss will hit hard around here, as she was in the local shipyard for the past month, left just over a week ago. This time she got some caulking and minor repairs and bottom paint. She was here 4 or 5 years ago for a major refit, taking nearly a year as I recall. Lots of guys around here worked on her.


----------



## b.lindsey (Oct 30, 2012)

Rick, i hope you and all in the affected areas fared well. This was a nasty one!!

Tin....glad you made out ok!!

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 31, 2012)

NYC hit hard  Kennedy International and Newark liberty just reopening. Luguardia still closed holland tunnel closed. 
tin


----------



## mikegw1961 (Oct 31, 2012)

I hope everyone is safe and well and not too much damage to home or workshop

Mike
Brighton
Sussex
England


----------



## bret4 (Oct 31, 2012)

My Mom and Sister just came over to get warm. On the radio I heard that Monroe Connecticut (the town they are from) still has 100% of the power out. Not good as the temperatures at night are predicted to drop into the upper 30's. It's already 48f at 4:00pm. 

At work today a coworker mentioned that where he lives. New Haven, Connecticut. the power is not expected to come back for 8 days. I guess better to have no power than no home to go back to at all.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2012)

We came through it relatively unscathed here.
A little roof damage caused some water in the attic, but we'll accept that!

That damn dead maple tree in the front yard didn't lose a twig.
Someday I'll have to get that thing CUT down. 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 31, 2012)

Still thousands of people in south jersey without power. 40 degrees at night and high 50s during the day so fairly mild temps. although a little chilly by some standards no worries of fokls freezing or having to deal with heat stress. 
Tin


----------



## Jeff-in-PA (Nov 12, 2012)

Hurricane Sandy was quite the "fun" experience.:wall:

 To start things off, when I got kicked out of work at 5 pm on monday, my suburban battery was dead and I needed a jump.  I figured I'd stop at Auto Zone or wally world to get a new battery.  It looked like a ghost town, everything was closed. I did make it home without incident.

 Winds picked up to a sustained 60 mph by 8 pm and the electric went out at 8:45 pm monday.  It seems we got a nice surge as the electric went out and we lost two TV's, the "good" computer, the two year washing machine and the garage door opener. ( this was determined when we got electric back ).

 Tuesday morning I finally found a place to purchase a battery about 7 miles away.  On the way over, we saw literally hundreds of trees down and many trees hung up in the wires or having torn wires down. The roads were littered with debris.

 Since we were out of electric, no running water but the generator kept the food from spoiling and the Franco-Belge oil burner in the basement kept us nice and toasty. Cooking was done on our gas grill.  Water to flush the toilet came out of the neighbor's pond and I went back to work starting wednesday so our water container were refilled each day there.

 We finally got electric back on friday at 5:30 pm.

 A thanks to all the workers from all over who helped get us back on the grid. 

  Jeff


----------



## Admin (Nov 13, 2012)

I lost a TV to a storm once. There was a black line running down the wall (1st floor apartment) my neighbor lost hers too. 

Glad you made it out OK!


----------

